# Luck Velvet Houdini.. ***FOALED*** 6/15 8am



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok here are a few of Luck Velvet Houdini, I really am looking forward to this foal, as I bought her when she was only 9 months old, she was very small then shot like a rocket didnt think I would breed her, anyway, here she is, AMHA/AMHR/ Ee,

http://www.allbreedp... velvet houdini heres her pedigree has great lines..







This was 6 weeks ago....






3 weeks ago...






This was taken this morning,,,






So was this..

She had her foal this morning, I thank the good lord out creator, I was not there, and this maiden mare had no problems, Im so glad he was able to free himself of bag...



Im sooooo happy, last foal of season , Im sleeping tonight, will post more pics when he unfolds alittle...


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 9, 2012)

Great pictures, she's very pretty and moving along nicely.





Do you have a possible due date for her - I dont think she will keep you waiting much longer!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 9, 2012)

Pretty mare! Who is she bred to?


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought for sure she took when I bred her to Stargates Micnifficent, but seems she has passed that day, so bred her to Quicksilvers New Red Ferrari...so we are close in foaling being she in maiden, if its bald face I will know for sure..



she could just be going over in dates.. AMHA /AMHR laughs I have sent in 2 amended stallion reports..I do see dna testing for sure since bred so close...that was my fault...

She same today, but is a winkin fool, and starting to scratch herself on everything....


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 10, 2012)

So we are watching for a bald face to give you a clue?? But what were her two covering dates?


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 10, 2012)

Her dates were June 27 2011 and then July 16 2011.....close I know, she is maiden possible go over first date bred I hope, but loosing faith on it, I think the July breeding date is what Im goin on now...



I was hopeing for antoher Stargate foal..but anything healthy and a great foaling, I will be very happy..


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 11, 2012)

Cricket is doing ok today, alittle bit bigger bag...



been rubbing alot, still the same...



Cant wait to see this little gem, and seems the little bald face mabye going to Canada, if all goes well...


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

very exciting she is lovely



can't wait to see her baby


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 13, 2012)

How is everything today - any progress??


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 13, 2012)

Cricket is out for play day, in arena, maybe move than little one around a bit, last time I said that I had Tessa's foal, dont wanna jinx myself..



She is way lower and takin on the "V"

Not to long now,


----------



## raine (Jun 13, 2012)

_very pretty mare good luck_


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 13, 2012)

Ooooo things are getting exciting!!


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 18, 2012)

"Will I Quicksilver's Lucky Won"....aka Lucky











Will I B Stargates Legacy...aka Copper...


----------



## Wings (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2012)

congrats on your gorgeous little babies!! your new little bay boy is so beautiful! such a lovely rich colour bay! just beautiful!! and Copper is amazing!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats on your gorgeous new bay. Love his colour and he is lovely and leggy too.


----------

